# Foreign Marriage in Malaysia



## booboo08 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi there..
Can anyone could give a detailed information how to get married in Malaysia? That'll be appreciated..^_^ Thanks..


----------



## orbit720 (Jun 10, 2013)

Hello, 

Looks like this thread hasn't been used in a while but hopefully someone can help me out.

So, my Irish fiance and I are going to be in Malaysia from the July 21st to the 28th and we are trying to get married in that time. We found there is a way to get married sooner than the 7 day period that is required for normal weddings. 

Does anyone know this process? 

Furthermore, we're going to be in KUL on Sunday Monday Tuesday Saturday and in the Perhentian islands on Wednesday Thursday Friday. 

Does anyone think it will even be possible to married in that time?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------

